# Killzone 2



## bmd (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone played the demo? It looks pretty good graphics-wise. The game play is standard shooter but polished to a high shine according to Eurogamer.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 6, 2009)

Where did you d/l the demo? The ps online store thing?


----------



## bmd (Feb 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Where did you d/l the demo? The ps online store thing?



I haven't yet, just moved house and no broadband atm.  I'm just trying to log into the Playstation Network site to see if you can queue it from there, Xbox Live stylee.

eta: How shit is the Playstation site? Well shit. They could certainly learn a thing or two off the Xbox Live site. 

According to Kotaku the demo was out yesterday.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 6, 2009)

Aye, the ps site is pretty gash, haven't seent the xbox live site so can't comment (altho i'm sure that fanboy filter will be along soon enough to harp on about it )


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 6, 2009)

Downloaded this yesterday, will play tonight hopefully.


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 8, 2009)

Played through the demo a bit, looks great, but is pretty standard shooter fayre. Good fun though.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it, mainly because maybe it'll justify my decision to buy the damn PS3 

I very much dislike resistance 2 unfortunately


----------



## bmd (Feb 9, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> I'm looking forward to it, mainly because maybe it'll justify my decision to buy the damn PS3
> 
> I very much dislike resistance 2 unfortunately



Get Little Big Planet, then co-op with me and Swarfy. Not that Swarfy knows about the whole PS3 LBP co-op thing yet but I believe he'll be most chuffed. 

What was it that put you off Resistance 2?


----------



## Boycey (Feb 9, 2009)

it can't possibly be worse than it's predecessor.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 9, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Aye, the ps site is pretty gash, haven't seent the xbox live site so can't comment (altho i'm sure that fanboy filter will be along soon enough to harp on about it )



Hehe it's pretty neat, any new content is available from the same centralised location. I can que up content for download while sitting at work via the xbox.com site and they'll be ready when I get home etc...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 16, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> I very much dislike resistance 2 unfortunately





Bob Marleys Dad said:


> What was it that put you off Resistance 2?



it's totally not Ressie 1 and it's totally not ressie 1 online play and its' totally not what we all loved about ressie...

killzone is very nice as a game from the looks of the demo however...

It's not new or different it's a fps it's incredably smooth in terms of tracking, the buttons are logically laid out it's nice and pin sharpe in terms of graphics the blood splatter when getting shot is nice but annoying as fuck as it screws up your aim.  

the thing which has sold me on it is the AI which reacts to your shooting style.  run into a room guns blazing and you'll find that they'll cut you down from the roof sneak about and they come looking for you and not in a predictable walk round courner oh seen you react manner but in a sneaky and almost human reaction it's good.

That said there's still all the old console collision detection if i can see the sprite i should be able to hit the sprite not have some random bullet into wall marks appear on the 'edge' of what i'm looking over...

i kinda liked fear 2 for it's mechanic better than killzone 2


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 16, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Hehe it's pretty neat, any new content is available from the same centralised location. I can que up content for download while sitting at work via the xbox.com site and they'll be ready when I get home etc...



it is but it's also nearly 10 years of site dev work gone into it as opposed to the ps store 4... 

I'm on the home beta and i'm afraid that home is entirely better than xbl having both to compare it's just a shame at present no other bugger i know has it to see whether the interaction side of it works from a gaming lobby pov...


----------



## bmd (Feb 16, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it is but it's also nearly 10 years of site dev work gone into it as opposed to the ps store 4...
> 
> I'm on the home beta and i'm afraid that home is entirely better than xbl having both to compare it's just a shame at present no other bugger i know has it to see whether the interaction side of it works from a gaming lobby pov...



I'll have to give Home another go, my experience was that it was about 40MB per foot step. 

Home - "Would you like to visit the plaza?" 
Me - "Yes".
Home - "Please wait, downloading".

Granted they're one time only downloads but still, from the comfort of the four bare walls of my Home apartment there seemed very little incentive to explore further. 

That said I think XBL could do with a more friendly multiplayer interface, it's not hard to use but it's a bit clunky.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 16, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it is but it's also nearly 10 years of site dev work gone into it as opposed to the ps store 4...
> 
> I'm on the home beta and i'm afraid that home is entirely better than xbl having both to compare it's just a shame at present no other bugger i know has it to see whether the interaction side of it works from a gaming lobby pov...



With XBLA I have one sign in, can play my friends on any game from that sign in. Does the PS3 have that?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 16, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> I'll have to give Home another go, my experience was that it was about 40MB per foot step.
> 
> Home - "Would you like to visit the plaza?"
> Me - "Yes".
> ...



yeah the intial version of home was gash.  they'd gone for slick looks over good streaming which lagged like a motherfcker and locked the machine up (and took a fucking huge 2 gig footprint on your machine too!!!!!) now it's much more like the ps store in it's down load function so you go to an area and can download int he background all the other areas connected to it via your sony erricson phone (psp has gone intrestingly been replaced by phone!!) there's some starter crap in there atm and around 4 different areas 2 different houses (still no virtual console games cabinats for your room or a fucking telly....) but you can decorate your gaff and buy things via the store function and change your appearance. 

and it's gone for slightly less pretty graphics over improvements on streaming (as it works now)


sadly it appears that from the update you go back to default sprite/avatar which means you lose you look and appearance and have to reconfigure yourself (and as a personal gripe the fucking beard icon has my beard as the icon but not as an actual possible change you can make to your avatar!!) which is a bit annoying...

they've also lost the hideous blue on white unreadable text and replaced all menu backgrounds with a charcoal grey one which is far more readable. 

as i said it's really hard to gauge how functional it'll be until you can invite you mates back to your place to game (which nescitates them having home installed) but it's looking good.

get the update and try it.




			
				KE said:
			
		

> With XBLA I have one sign in, can play my friends on any game from that sign in. Does the PS3 have that?



kinda.  in that you sign in with your account from the intial login of the station.  what XBL has over the ps3 is that you can load secondary accounts up so if you came over you could login in as you via your email and then it'd pul your settings through which the ps3 doesn't yet have (home feature which they aren't dev'ing for the current ps store) so yes it has it no it's not yet as functional as the xbl which to my mind is still in this aspect streets ahead of the ps3 system. 

however you still have multigame comms so you can be playing one thing i can be playing another and we can chat and we can set up external comms to a game so we don't inherantly have to use the internal games comms if we don't want... good for sneaky stealth games... and the cross media bar (xmb) function now works in game (although you still have to quit games for some functions which is annoying) 

however as i said in terms of dev'ing it's at close second overall to the current XBL system which considering the time factor (first two years of MSL/XBL) is streets ahead and of course most of the more XBLesque features are there in home but as yet not on general release unless you are lucky to have been given a beta code...


----------



## bmd (Feb 16, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> yeah the intial version of home was gash.  they'd gone for slick looks over good streaming which lagged like a motherfcker and locked the machine up (and took a fucking huge 2 gig footprint on your machine too!!!!!) now it's much more like the ps store in it's down load function so you go to an area and can download int he background all the other areas connected to it via your sony erricson phone (psp has gone intrestingly been replaced by phone!!) there's some starter crap in there atm and around 4 different areas 2 different houses (still no virtual console games cabinats for your room or a fucking telly....) but you can decorate your gaff and buy things via the store function and change your appearance.
> 
> and it's gone for slightly less pretty graphics over improvements on streaming (as it works now)
> 
> ...



Interesting comment, I'll have another go and feed back.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2009)

To be honest I didn't like the single player in res 1, literally forced myself to play it so I knw the story for 2, never played the multiplayer though which I heard was very good.

I'm not even sure what it is I don't like really, I just don't seem to click with the game, and I'm a huge fan of FPS.

I got LBP, but haven't played it too much, I'll co op with you guys, wana try complete it.  PSN's?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2009)

Think I'll go check out the new Home update.

Home was one of the big selling points for me.

One thing that annoys me about the PS3 is that updates are so damn long compared to my 360


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 16, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Think I'll go check out the new Home update.
> 
> Home was one of the big selling points for me.
> 
> One thing that annoys me about the PS3 is that updates are so damn long compared to my 360



what around once every 6 weeks over spring and fall... i think you've got that arse about face... 360 is only updated twice a year


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 16, 2009)

btw fr reffernce ps3 in the uk is only updated on a thursday of the week ...


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2009)

Shoulda made that clearer I guess, I meant game updates.

When I first got my PS3, I put in LBP, and couldn't play my PS3, so had to leave it on all night while it did the necessary updates.

Compared to about a 5 second update the 360 does on a game patch, the ps3 is rather slow.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 16, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Shoulda made that clearer I guess, I meant game updates.
> 
> When I first got my PS3, I put in LBP, and couldn't play my PS3, so had to leave it on all night while it did the necessary updates.
> 
> Compared to about a 5 second update the 360 does on a game patch, the ps3 is rather slow.



how slow is your connection?

on 50 meg it's only the time it takes to download the (sometimes admitidly huge) updates for games again a 150 mb update is down in less than a minute and the farking  huge one for ressie 1 back in the day was around 20 mins but you should never need to leave it on over night to do...

I'll admit if there's a game patch and a system update and say a feature update at the saem time it can be a tad slow to update the system as they all have to be done but with a decent connection there's no issue...


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm on 8Mb.

e2a: I didn't take all night, but I left it on when I went to bed and told it to turn off when it finished, I do know it took over an hour minimum if I remember correctly.


----------



## Jambooboo (Feb 16, 2009)

_If_ it's prettier than anything on the 360 I may get a PS3 Killzone bundle, but I've seen a HD review of it on Gametrailers and it didn't look jawdropping - no better visually than the likes of _Gears Of War 2_ or the last _Call Of Duty_ games, which you'd more than expect it to be for a game five years in the making.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 16, 2009)

Jambooboo said:


> _If_ it's prettier than anything on the 360 I may get a PS3 Killzone bundle, but I've seen a HD review of it on Gametrailers and it didn't look jawdropping - no better visually than the likes of _Gears Of War 2_ or the last _Call Of Duty_ games, which you'd more than expect it to be for a game five years in the making.



it's definately prettier but the mechanic isn't much better fear2 isn't as pretty but has a better mechanic that being said i'll prolly still end up with both...


----------



## bmd (Feb 17, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> I got LBP, but haven't played it too much, I'll co op with you guys, wana try complete it.  PSN's?



Definately up for this with 3 or 4 of us. Will finally be getting my connection sorted tomorrow and am around most evenings after 8.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 17, 2009)

Reckon I'll be getting this and FEAR2, both look fucking awesome and fulfill my need to kill things...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 17, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Reckon I'll be getting this and FEAR2, both look fucking awesome and fulfill my need to kill things...



i have the fear about fear though the last one was great and then about 2/3's in was utter unmigated toss when the phyics could cope with the amount of soliders it was generating and the not being bale to shoot into openm space was alarmingly crap (as in i have to stand in the middle of the godamn room before i have a clear shot but am peppered to fuckery whilst being behind a fucking wall type shoddy physics (rule number one in fps bullets can't change direction and go round courners... 

however the extended demo seems to have largely sorted this although again as with killzone there were some floating bullet marks where the collision detection wasn't quite there...


----------



## bmd (Feb 18, 2009)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> i have the fear about fear though the last one was great and then about 2/3's in was utter unmigated toss when the phyics could cope with the amount of soliders it was generating and the not being bale to shoot into openm space was alarmingly crap (as in i have to stand in the middle of the godamn room before i have a clear shot but am peppered to fuckery whilst being behind a fucking wall type shoddy physics (rule number one in fps bullets can't change direction and go round courners...
> 
> however the extended demo seems to have largely sorted this although again as with killzone there were some floating bullet marks where the collision detection wasn't quite there...



Why is the collision detection so shit on some console games? I moved from PC to console with this generation of consoles and a PC game would have been laughed out of the arena then if it had shite collision detection, never mind now.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 18, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Why is the collision detection so shit on some console games? I moved from PC to console with this generation of consoles and a PC game would have been laughed out of the arena then if it had shite collision detection, never mind now.



having to program for 3 consoles ....

in essence...

we're still at that first stage atm of HD games sadly this means atm the moment they are more concerned with making things shiney slick and sexy to the eye whilst being pop corn enough to be bought to recover some of the cost of development once they work out how to use the new medium they clam down abit and gams will improve but we're still in the early days.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 25, 2009)

Out soon!

Whos preordered it then?

I was gona, but I've really got back into CoD4 again atm so decided to hold back a bit.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 26, 2009)

Daniel.x3h said:


> Out soon!
> 
> Whos preordered it then?
> 
> I was gona, but I've really got back into CoD4 again atm so decided to hold back a bit.



Turned up today!  (for him not me, I shall have to move to the other room and play mario kart on the n64 as the tv will be busy )


----------



## Structaural (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine's in the post from the UK on preorder. Much enjoyed the demo, I'm starting to get used to a controller instead of a mouse but it takes a while. 

Anyone got a mouse/keyboard for their PS3?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 1, 2009)

awr it's crackin'  woot... 

vetren is the way it's fucking harsh but it allows you to keep up online and then go back and own it... 

   

haven't had this much fun since ressie nice controls too... no noticeable lag good comm's rame rate good though noticable slow down at checkpoint save (though this might be intended effect) fmv is very pretty the game itself is nearly as sharpe all very good.

gonna go rank up on line need a few more kills and some more weapons...


----------

